# NYU visual submission



## Joaquin (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm applying to the Tisch graduate film program and I'm thinking about submitting a documentary I recently shot and edited for my visual piece. Would this be ok? Or do I need to submit something that I wrote, directed, or produced?

I also have a sitcom pilot that I wrote during my undergrad years, that was like 6 years ago. It's comedy, would that be acceptable?

Thanks!


----------



## Ard23 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm no expert on NYU, but I would strongly advise against turning in a sitcom pilot as your writing sample. Doesn't seem like their jam.


----------



## Joaquin (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks, but I'm talking about the visual submission, not the writing sample. 
I wrote the sitcom pilot which was then shot. 
It probably doesn't matter, but I just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## Sahirr (Dec 11, 2009)

As far as the visual submissions go... Do anyone of you think that videos gain more brownie points compared to photographs.

I am more confident with my photographs, however I am worried. Do you think video submissions have an edge over photographs?

Did anyone of you get in with photographs? 

I am applying at Tisch Asia.


----------



## apex (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't think there is any bias either way.  I think strong submissions shine no matter what medium.  My friend and I both applied to the program for the fall and she submitted photos and I submitted a video.  Obviously, I don't know for sure, but neither of us was worried about which to submit.


----------



## Sahirr (Dec 15, 2009)

thanks for the reply apex...

i guess my dilemma arises from the fact that i really don't know which is a better presentation of my creative ability - my videos (which are poorly executed - but show a distinct vision) or photographs (which are fairly decent - but not jaw dropping)

would you or anybody else be ok with having a look at some of my stuff online and giving me some feedback?


----------



## apex (Dec 15, 2009)

Sahirr, the unfortunate thing is no one on this board knows how the selection committee makes their choice/what they are looking for exactly.  I have heard noise from both sides of the choice, one says if your stuff looks way too professional that they wont accept you because you already know too much and they wont be able to teach you, whereas the other camp says the better the quality the better your chances are... The fact is no one knows what exactly they are looking for, but I am sure it is more of a whole package of a person besides just their visual samples.

I chatted with Susan Carnival, the woman who does the selection, when I was NYC this past summer for my internship.  You can read the whole post, it's called "my visit to NYU and my thoughts", but basically she said all they want to see in the visual submission is that you can tell a story regardless of quality.  

I just say, beware of this forum when looking for reassurance of whether or not you material is good enough for getting accepted because when it comes down to it, it is just the blind leading the blind--and that includes me!  haha So take it for what it is worth....


----------



## Sahirr (Dec 15, 2009)

thanks for the advice apex... makes a lot of sense... and your post of the nyc campus was really helpful... makes me a lil more calmer and confident...

i am applying to the singapore campus... which they say has the same curriculum and facilities... with an assurance of the same quality of faculty as in NYC...

i really haven't come across any post as detailed as yours abt Tisch Asia... have you? 

it would be great if anyone from the singapore campus could give such an overview of the campus - faculty - student work - money matters etc...


----------



## apex (Dec 15, 2009)

Glad I could help Sahirr.

I did read some posts about Tisch Asia from last year.  If you use the search function, you should be able to find it pretty easily.


----------

